# Web  -

## GlaVred

,        , ,      .      .,            2005 .      2000     . 
        ,     "" ,    -        ,      .   ,          .          ,     .              .      .       "". 
 ,  ...     " "       .      ?      .    TV-Maxi.Com.ua 
 ,      ,    .             ...

----------

,       1200?  ,1200   ?

----------


## GlaVred

> ,       1200?  ,1200   ?

    .           .    ,     )))

----------

> .           .    ,     )))

      )))  ,  ?)

----------


## GlaVred

> )))  ,  ?)

         ,    )))

----------


## zmey

...        .     "  ".   ,  ,   ,  "",    10 .        300 .     .       .   -   2-3 .       .    -     -    -    ?       -  ,     (    -   ,     ,   ...).          5 .    -     ?,       ...
          2. 
..   ,     ,    ...

----------


## GlaVred

,    ()   ,     ( ).      .   ,    . 
  2-3    .       ,   , ?       .
       .      : ,  ""   . 
   2      
..  ,     ,

----------


## Sir_2006

*GlaVred*,  ,      )))
      .
iPhone, ,    ,

----------


## GlaVred

> *GlaVred*,  ,      )))
>       .
> iPhone, ,    ,

   *́ (. sertifico  )        .*      ?   ,      
  ,  ,     ?    ,  ,   .

----------


## zmey

...        ""  ,   ,          7,   ,     ,    ,   ,   "" -    -         ,           .       ... 
   ,  2    ...,       .. 
..  ...     ...

----------


## GlaVred

> ...        ""  ,   ,          7,   ,     ,    ,   ,   "" -    -         ,           .       ... 
>    ,  2    ...,       ..

    ,       ))

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

      (     ,  ),   -      ,    .           .

----------

,     .    ,  .        ?

----------


## GlaVred

))) ,       ""  ""  ...   .       ,   .

----------


## kit

,    ,   joomla.   "Developed by GMD-Studio",     ,    ?      -   .

----------


## Dima0011

-

----------

> -

   ,     ,    .....

----------


## GlaVred

> -

      ,    . ,    ?

----------

> ,    . ,    ?

  
    ,   "+14   95*" "+17    75*"?             .   1200,   ,    ?

----------


## GlaVred

> ,   "+14   95*" "+17    75*"?             .   1200,   ,    ?

  .      .            ;)

----------

